# Bosch-Rexroth IndraWorks-Bedienung



## Ralle (6 Juni 2007)

Gibt es im IndraWorks eine Möglichkeit, einen Antrieb per Hand zu verfahren, oder  kann man das tatsächlich nur über die übergeordnete Steuerung?


----------



## Znarf (6 Juni 2007)

Hallo Ralle,
ich habe es selbst nicht probiert, aber da die Bedienung und Masken unter dem Sercosknoten an Drivetop angelehnt sein soll, sollte es gehen.
Wieso willst du das probieren?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Ralle (6 Juni 2007)

Weil einer der Servos der Master sein soll, über dessen SPS alle Servos gesteuert werden. Der Master wiederum hängt über Profibus an einer S7, die anderen 3 Servos über SercosIII am Master. Zur Inbetriebnahme der Achsen ist das Programm noch nicht fertig geschrieben und ich wollte, wie bei anderen Servos auch, wenigstens mal die Achsen in Gang bringen und über IndraWorks verfahren. Ich kann aber nirgends eine Maske (Fenster) finden, wo das gehen würde. Die Servos hab ich inzwischen alle über den Master in IndraWorks online, aber weiter geht erstmal nichts mehr.


----------



## Znarf (7 Juni 2007)

Ich habe gerade ne MTX-Steuerung rumstehen. werde morgen mal schauen ob es bei der geht.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Ralle (7 Juni 2007)

@Znarf

Danke, mach dir aber nicht zuviel Mühe. Man kann den internen Sollwertgenerator wohl dazu "mißbrauchen", sonst geht es wohl nicht. Ich hab die Indralogic im Master dazu bewegen können. Zusammen mit den Bausteinen von Bosch-Rexroth geht wenigstens daß das mal wirklich einfach, wenn man erstmal die Servos zum Mitspielen gebracht hat. Aber die meißten Probleme sind noch nicht geklärt, wird noch etwas dauern. Die IndraWorks-Oberfläche ist leider die reine Katastrophe, der Bosch-Rexroth-Mann hatte ein eigenes Projekt mit und war absolut nicht in der Lage, das den Servos beizubiegen, die haben immer sein Projekt überschrieben :twisted:.


----------



## mega_ohm (10 Juni 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Gibt es im IndraWorks eine Möglichkeit, einen Antrieb per Hand zu verfahren, oder kann man das tatsächlich nur über die übergeordnete Steuerung?


 
Seit 1,5 Jahren haben wir verschiedene, synchron laufende Antriebe, die mit Bosch-Rexroth-Indramat gespeist werden.
(Bsp.: "fliegende Schere", 2 Messer werden von 2 Motoren+ Indramat- Zwischenkreis + Indramat- FU 1+2 plus Steuermodul plus Softwaremodul angetrieben)

Mich regt schon mal auf, daß zu keinem FU und keinem Motor ein Handbuch für die Fehlersuche mitgeliefert wird. (Nur Einbau- und Montage-
anweisung)
Wenn man dann in die "Fehlersuche" des Parametrier- Progis schaut, ist es eigentlich fast egal, welcher Fehler auf dieser vollkommen bescheuerten
Anzeige am Regler steht.
F0277 = Hardware- Fehler, Strommessung ist gestört => Reglertausch
F0X80 = Überstrom, Kurzschluß => Antrieb tauschen 

Selbst nach intensiven Gesprächen mit der Hotline höre ich immer nur
diese 2 Möglichkeiten: Motor oder Regler tauschen.

Nun hat ja jeder Betrieb jede Anlage 2x gekauft, einmal für die Produktion
und 1x... falls was kaputt geht .

Dem Service, der Dokumentation... ach einfach allem, was Bosch-Rexroth- Indramat angeht, gebe ich auf einer Skala von 1-10 ( 1= super, 10 = 'BÄH') eine 154.

Das es definitiv auch anders geht, weiß ich !!!
Eine "deutsche, alte, große Sie..."- Firma mit "S" hat einen 24h- Support mit Fachkräften, die mitten in der Nacht (Nachtschicht) eine Lösung finden, damit man bis zum Arbeitsbeginn des Bestellcenters dieser Firma wenigstens noch mit einem "Not- Behelf" produzieren kann.
In der Zeit wird aber auch noch geprüft, ob der Antrieb, der FU irgendwie in kürzester Zeit verfüg- und lieferbar ist. 
Ich habe es erlebt: Um 1.30 Uhr mit dem Support dieser Firma geschwätzt... ("Schauen sie auf's Display, welcher Motorstrom bei welchen Motordaten. 
Aha... Motor lebt !
Ändern sie diesen und jenen Parameter...
Damit sollten sie bis morgen früh um die Runden kommen.
Wir benachrichtigen die Service- Abteilung, Morgen Mittag trifft der Monteur bei ihnen ein)

Die Hotline!!! von BR-Indramat war bisher immer auf Leute geschaltet, die entweder ihren Hund spazieren führten oder irgendwo im Auto saßen.
Super fand ich, daß ich gefragt wurde, welche Meldung im Hilfetext stand...
mit danach folgender Aussage "Haben sie den Regler und den Motor schonmal gewechselt ?"
(Jede Firma hat natürlich jeden Motor und jeden dazu gehörigen FU auf Lager  )

Ich kenne Antriebe von Lenze, SEW, Omron, Siemens, Indramat.
Hätte ich was zu entscheiden... ich würde grundsätzlich die 4. von mir
genannte Firma wählen. Der mir bekannte weltweit beste Support und Kundenpflege und Antriebe, die robust gestrickt sind...
das spricht für meinen persönlichen Favoriten.

___________________________________________________________________________________

Ich habe mit BR- Indramat zu tun, habe aber auf Grund sehr eingeschränkter Dokumentation arg mit dieser Firma und deren Produkten zu kämpfen...

Hat jemand ein ordentliche Handbuch, mit welchem man auch mal außer Motor- oder Reglerwechsel etwas anfangen kann ?
Mit dem man vielleicht mal ein paar Parameter als Fachkraft sinnvoll ändern kann ?
(Start-/ Stopp- Rampen, Temp- Fühler = ja/ nein, Motorstrom ändern, Sollwertführung etc.)

Ich bitte um eine Mitteilung, was genau man mit "IndraWorks" anstellen kann.


----------



## gravieren (10 Juni 2007)

Hi




> Dem Service, der Dokumentation... ach einfach allem, was Bosch-Rexroth- Indramat angeht, gebe ich auf einer Skala von 1-10 ( 1= super, 10 = 'BÄH') eine 154.


 
Dem kann ich nur wiedersprechen.

Ich weiss NICHT genau, ob das die "richtigen" Unterlagen sind.

Ich hatte vor ca. 3 Jahren eine Problem mit einem Synchron-Verbund. (3-Achsen)
Die Hotline konnte mir SOFORT helfen.  (18.30 Uhr Samstags)

Da ich ebenfalls keine Unterlagen hatte, hab ich mir welche besorgt.
Preis ca. 150 Euronen für dir DVD.

ERGO.  Mit dieser DVD hätte ich das Problem selber beheben können.
Zusätzlich , habe ich auch noch DVDs  mit "Rexroth DriveHelp" und "Rexroth DriveTop".   Was diese gekostet haben, weis ich NICHT mehr,
jedoch konnten diese ohne Probleme auch bei einem Verkaufsbüro bestellt werden.



Alle diese DVD sind ihr Geld wert.
Jeder der Antriebe dieses Herstellers hat sollte sich diese kaufen.


P.S.:  Die Maschine gehört einem Unterlieferanten.
        Leider haben wir KEINE Motoren und Regler von der "Bosch Group"

Ich könnte meine Erfahrung als sehr Positiv einstufen.

Fehler waren NIE am Motor oder Steller.
Mechanisch verdrückte Achsen ...
Berus defekt ...

P.P.S:  Antriebssystem  SERCOS
          PLC                 Indralogic (Habe mich mit CoDeSys wie zu hause gefühlt)


----------



## gravieren (10 Juni 2007)

Hi  

DVD-Label


----------



## Ralle (10 Juni 2007)

Hm, na ja, ich kämpfe nun seit einer Woche mit den Antrieben, die Doku-DVD hab ich inzwischen auch. Ich finde sie im Moment nicht so toll, weil ich einige Sachen noch nicht entdecken konnte, vielleicht finde ich das ja noch. Immerhin konnte ich sie (die Antriebe) inzwischen dazu bewegen, etwas zu tun, das im Antriebsmaster integrierte Codesys und die Visualisierung sind ja nicht so schwierig, die Antriebe sind recht gut darin integriert. Die hohe Kuinst kommt aber erst noch, ein Antrieb soll über eine Kurvenscheibe vom Master mitgeführt werden (will nicht gehen, Unterunterfehlermeldung am SPS-Baustein 843 oder sowas, k.A. wo ich dazu en Klartext finde , das wird wohl eine Hotlinefrage. Dann muß das Ganze noch durch eine übergeordnete Siemens per Profibusanschaltung gesteuert werden und, als Hit, die Kurvenscheibe soll in den Antrieb eingelesen werden, am Besten über den Ethernet-Anschluß, also evtl. per OPC-Server. Vernünftig von A nach B kann man die Antriebe tatsächlich nur über eine Steuerung fahren lassen, entweder über die integrierte (so freigeschaltet) oder über die externe SPS. Das find ich üerhaupt nicht so prickelnd. Die Antriebsparameter und -einstellugen kann man nur online ansehen, offline ist das zwar gespeichert, man kommt aber nicht ran. Außer, man exportiert die Parameter, wenn man online dranhängt. Das Konzept, welches dahintersteht ist mir irgendwie noch nicht ganz aufgegangen.


----------



## Znarf (10 Juni 2007)

Hallo
ne vernünftige Doku ist schon wichtig und da hat Bosch Rexroth mit ihrer DVD klare Nachteile gegenüber der DoconCd von Siemens. Was den Service betrifft, kann ich mich als Neukunde bei Rexroth aber nicht beklagen. Wir haben da einen sehr kompetenten Ansprechpartner, da für alle Probleme eine Lösung hatte. Ich denke wir werden in Zukunft mehr Bosch Rexroth Steuerungen einsetzen. 

Das Indrawork Engineering ist aus meiner Sicht auch ganz ok. Es hat gerade was den Sercos-Bereich betrifft noch Schwächen aber auch andere Software haben ihre Macken. 

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## IBN-Service (10 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich kann über Bosch Rexroth nicht klagen.

Die Antriebe (habe EkoDrive und IndraDrive eingesetzt) sind recht leistungsfähig, die Drivetop - Software find ich einfach zu bedienen und übersichtlich.

Auch über den Support kann ich mich bis dato nicht beschweren, 
bisher konnte man mir bei Fragen immer recht zügig und kompetent helfen.

Was etwas ärgerlich ist (Siemens hat da deutlich die Nase vorn) ist die BoRe - Homepage.

Die ist recht unübersichtlich und Doku zu älteren Produkten sucht mann vergebens.

Dann muss man halt die Hotline anrufen und sich den Kram per Email zusenden lassen.


----------



## mega_ohm (11 Juni 2007)

Das grundlegende Problem ist, daß ich aus der Sicht des Wartungs-/ Instandhaltungspersonals schreibe... einige Kommentatoren aber aus der Sicht eines Maschinenbaubetriebes oder Programmierers.

Ich finde, (bei Lenze, Siemens, Omron, SEW sind die Handbücher bei jedem FU dabei !!, die Software kann man sich nach einer Anmeldung kostenlos 'runterladen') daß es sicher gute Gründe geben muß (z.B. Mehrachs- Antriebe), damit BR-Indramat so eine Verbreitung findet.
Bei dem mühevollen "Suchen und Finden" kann ich Ralle


> Hm, na ja, ich kämpfe nun seit einer Woche mit den Antrieben, die Doku-DVD hab ich inzwischen auch. Ich finde sie im Moment nicht so toll, weil ich einige Sachen noch nicht entdecken konnte, vielleicht finde ich das ja noch. Immerhin konnte ich sie (die Antriebe) inzwischen dazu bewegen, etwas zu tun, ...


nur zustimmen.

150€ für eine DVD, deren Urheber man sich nicht aussuchen konnte !!!
Dafür möchte ich meine '154' auf der Service- Skala doch glatt in eine '500' ändern !!

Bei allen anderen Herstellern gibt es direkt am FU über ein "Mäusekino" die Möglichkeit, die Fehler (teilweise sogar in Klartext) auszulesen, die Geräte- Parameter zu ändern.
Nur BR- Indramat hat eine rollierende, nichtssagende (weil das Handbuch fehlt) Fehleranzeige.


----------



## IBFS (27 Mai 2009)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> 150€ für eine DVD, deren Urheber man sich nicht aussuchen konnte !!!
> Dafür möchte ich meine '154' auf der Service- Skala doch glatt in eine '500' ändern !!
> 
> Bei allen anderen Herstellern gibt es direkt am FU über ein "Mäusekino" die Möglichkeit, die Fehler (teilweise sogar in Klartext) auszulesen, die Geräte- Parameter zu ändern.
> Nur BR- Indramat hat eine rollierende, nichtssagende (weil das Handbuch fehlt) Fehleranzeige.


 
Ich wollte auch gerade auf der BoRe-Seite - wie eis üblich sein sollte - das
Handbuch runterladen - Pustekuchen.

Alle meckern immer über SIEMENS 

ABER ICH WILL NICHT NUR VERKAUFSUNTERLAGEN SEHEN
ich bin Programmier und nicht Einkäufer.

Ja und 150€ für die DOKU-CD ist eine Frechheit, wenn das (2009) jetzt
noch so wäre. 

Ich habe ein HCS02.1E - W0054 , wäre schön wenn das DOC jemand hat.


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Znarf (27 Mai 2009)

Halli Hallo

http://www.boschrexroth.com/various/utilities/mediadirectory/index.jsp?oid=117649

Und nach hcs02 suchen

Hatte keine Probleme auf der Seite.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## zotos (27 Mai 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> Alle meckern immer über SIEMENS
> ...


Nicht alle, nur die mit Ahnung.



IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> ABER ICH WILL NICHT NUR VERKAUFSUNTERLAGEN SEHEN
> ich bin Programmier und nicht Einkäufer.
> ...


Vielleicht solltest Du mal einen Grundkurs "Internetrecherche" an der Volkshochschule besuchen.


----------



## IBFS (27 Mai 2009)

Znarf schrieb:


> Halli Hallo
> 
> http://www.boschrexroth.com/various/utilities/mediadirectory/index.jsp?oid=117649
> 
> ...


 
ich war von dem Anfangsthema so "negativ" irritiert, dass ich das Suchen 
danach abgebrochen habe! Wenn hinter dir die Leute stehen und 
wollen sehen das was geht, kannste nicht erst Stunden lang "rumklickern".

@Andreas
Danke für den Link 


@zotos
Schweigen ist Gold - Mr.Superschlau

Gruß


----------



## zotos (28 Mai 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> ich war von dem Anfangsthema so "negativ" irritiert, dass ich das Suchen
> danach abgebrochen habe! Wenn hinter dir die Leute stehen und
> wollen sehen das was geht, kannste nicht erst Stunden lang "rumklickern".
> ...



@IBFS: Stress ist nur was für Leistungsschwache.



IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> @zotos
> Schweigen ist Gold - Mr.Superschlau
> 
> Gruß



Wie viel ist Dir denn mein Schweigen wert?  

Der Fönig ist unbestechlich aber käuflich ;o)


----------



## Martin L. (9 Juni 2009)

Hallo Ralle, 
also wer Bosch-Rexroth Servoregler (Indradrive, HMD01, etc.)
Inbetrieb genommen hat, und die Software IndraWorks kennt, dem ist klar
das damit auch ein Achsverfahren ohne übergeordnete Steuerung möglich ist. 

Mal Etwas Zeit investieren und die Software kennenlernen. Sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein der gute Maschinensoftware produziert.

In Indraworks unter Optimierung/Inbetriebnahme die Sollwertbox oder
Easy-StartUp-Modus wählen, man kann da Betriebsart, Rampen, Geschwindigkeit, Position etc. vorgeben.
Kenne keine Software am Markt die mehr Möglichkeiten offeriert.

Finde die IndraWorks-Software am Markt eine der besten überhaupt!!

Habe auch schon mehrfach Projekte mit Siemens Starter-Software
Inbetrieb genommen, Starter hat aber viel mehr Macken!!! 

Also lernen, lernen und dann testen, testen.  O.K.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2009)

Martin L. schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> also wer Bosch-Rexroth Servoregler (Indradrive, HMD01, etc.)
> Inbetrieb genommen hat, und die Software IndraWorks kennt, dem ist klar
> das damit auch ein Achsverfahren ohne übergeordnete Steuerung möglich ist.
> ...



1. Schau mal aufs Datum des ersten Beitrages!

2. Ich produziere wahrscheinlich keine gute Maschinensoftware. Das muß daran liegen daß ich halt so dämlich bin.

3. Keine Ahnung, ob das Bedienen jetzt vielleicht geht, vor 2 Jahren gings noch nicht so gut und es konnte mir auch keiner von Bosch-Rexroth so richtig erklären, wir hatten sogar mal einen von den Jungs da, wegen der Sicherheitgeschichten. Wenn du die Software gut findest ist das fein, aber daß man lernen mußt weiß ich selber. Ich hab genügend Zeit damit verbracht. Und trotzdem ist keine vernünftige Bedienung möglich. Nimm mal eine Berger-Lahr-Software (TwinLine), die ist im Prinzip schon uralt, aber tausend mal besser zu bedienen und hat sogar eine Handbedienung zum Tippbetrieb, Positionieren etc. Sogar einen recht brauchbaren Modus zum Optimieren der Achsen ist vorhanden.

Und wenn man Offline Daten einsehen will, darf man beim tollen Indraworks Klimmzüge machen, wirklich eine reife Leistung. Gut nenn ich anders.

Und von Siemens hab ich grad gar nicht geredet!


----------



## Martin L. (10 Juni 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

wollte niemanden zu nahe treten, aber Tippbetrieb und Positionieren
sind auch mit IndraWorks ohne Probleme möglich.

Die Software hat sehr viele Funktionen die erst auf den 2 ten Blick ersichtlich sind zB. sind viele Menüs erst aufrufbar mit der rechten Maustaste, Parameter Editor, Hilfen etc.

Auch die Profibus-Anbindung und Auswahl der Status- + Steuerworte
ist gelungen.

Vergleich diese Funktionalität immer mit Siemens Starter, SEW Movitools,
Lenze, Danfoss, Allen Bradley, etc!!!


----------



## Knaller (4 August 2009)

*Doku & Software von Bosch Rexroth*


Aktuelle Dokumentationen zum Download (Medienverzeichnis):
http://www.boschrexroth.com/medienverzeichnis

Aktuelle CAD Daten zum Download (Info: Klicken Sie auf Elektrische Antriebe):
http://www.boschrexroth.com/ics
Softwaretools zum Download (z.B. E-Plan Makros, Funktionsbausteine, IndraWorks Ds):
http://www.boschrexroth.com/business_units/brc/de/information_de/software_de/software_antriebstechnik_de


Auslegungsprogramm IndraSize zum Download:
http://www.boschrexroth.com/indrasize <LI class=MsoNormal style="mso-list: l0 level1 lfo9; tab-stops: list 36.0pt">Aktueller Produktkatalog:
http://www.boschrexroth.com/automationhouse
Produktinformationen, An- und Abkündigungen (einmalige Anmeldung erforderlich):
http://www.boschrexroth.com/productsupport

Internetpräsenz des Service
http://www.boschrexroth.com/country_units/europe/germany/de/service_de/index.jsp


----------



## alainbk (19 September 2019)

*IndraWorks 07V20.0242*

Hallo Leute,

bin neu im von Bosch-Rexroth IndraWorks Engineering.

Ich möchte gerade diese Software Version von Bosch-Rexroth downloaden, aber finde im Internet nicht.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen

es geht um IndraWorks 07V20.0242 von Bosch-Rexroth.

Siehe Anhang


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 September 2019)

Wenn es tatsächlich diese spezielle Version sein soll musst Du Dich wohl an Bosch wenden, die ist ja schon asbach uralt.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## alainbk (20 September 2019)

*Error beim Projekt öffnen*

Ich muss nicht unbedingt diese Version benutzen.

Ich habe ein Projekt mit dieser uralten Version und beim öffnen mit  IndraWorks ML*12V12(siehe Anhang) bekommen ich folgende Fehler(siehe Anhang).

Also es steht drin, dass ich das Projekt konvertieren soll, aber ich bekomme keine Hinweise wie ich das Projekt konvertieren kann.


Hilfe wie kann ich das Projekt konvertieren?


Ich freue mich auf mehr Hinweise.

Gruß alainbk


----------



## Knaller (22 September 2019)

Moin

Das Indraworks 7 ist schon sehr alt, wie oben bereits erwähnt.
Eine Konvertierung ist hier nicht einfach.
Ab Indraworks 12 wird eine andere Codesys Version genutzt.

Mit Indraworks 11 kannst du dein Projekt öffnen.
Wird aber konvertiert.


Solche Versionen bekommst du nur noch auf Anfrage.

Wende dich an den Service. 09352 405060


----------

